# Do You Want To Get Into Turning?



## Kevin

This is a survey I have been asked to conduct by an entity needing the type of information I will attempt to get from those of you that have been interested in getting a lathe and into woodturning, but for whatever reason just never have. The poll is sort of tricky, because really I needed 2 or 3 separate polls but cannot do that, so I made the poll multiple choice. *Your poll selections should consist of two answers, one of the first two questions, and one of the last four questions*.

After you respond to the poll, please expand with a follow-up and give a few details about why you have been wanting to get into turning, and also why you just have not done so yet. Also let us know if you "need" a lather for your craft/hobby/business or are mainly 'wanting' to get into turning for fun vs profit. This is vital to the survey. Usually I offer a "bag of sawdust" for something like tis but frankly I just don't have the time to send anything right now so this will be a personal favor to me.

This poll & survey will be open for 7 days unless deemed finished beforehand. *Thank you all for participating!*

*This survey is for members who do not have a lathe at all. If you have a lathe, or have no desire to get into woodturning, please do not vote in the poll or post in this thread at all. Your vote & post will be deleted. *

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## rob3232

If I had a lathe and the knowledge to use one I wouldn't have to sell /or trade to get nice pieces to give to family and friends. But for now I am happy trading and selling.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## NYWoodturner

Once you go round you'll forever be bound...

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Fret440

I've thought about getting a small lathe, or building one, to turn tuning pegs for flamenco guitars. Not in a hurry though.

Jacob

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kevin

Bumping this thread to make sure everyone gets a chance to see this. 

We have 3 members who have voted but only 2 that have replied with some details. Please help me out here if you can and post some details since you voted in the poll or your votes will be excluded. 

It's good that we arte getting qualified replies though and nothing so far frivolous. Thaks for the participation thus far and if you qualify to vote and reply please take the time to do so.


----------



## Molokai

I will definitely buy the lathe one day when i get the chance to build the shop. So far i dont have the workshop. My mainly interest is making bowls. I have lots of olive and want to see it turn.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

I would love to have one, but shop size says no room. There's so many things Iwould love to make. So for now...no lathe. Just trading wood or cash for the things I want turned... :(

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin




----------



## LSCG

I voted for this one (On a scale of 1-10 with 10 being most urgent my intentions of getting a lathe are 4 to 6...)

i'd like to turn calls someday when I get the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Gonna keep this up another day or so . . . . . 

If you ever thought about turning and do not have a lathe you should consider answering the poll and elaborating with a post. A wealthy benefactor just offered to give a million dollar bill to one lucky winner. He didn't specify if it was monopoly money or not but I assume it will be a real fake million dollar bill!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tim M

I'm new around here. But figured I voted so here ya go. I've wanted a lathe for a while but never seem to have the funds (kids and all that come with em), but I've gathered enough random bits that getting one is a higher priority every day lol.


----------



## Kevin

Tim, thanks for taking the poll. You've been here since October glad you finally posted. Please go to the Introduction section and let us know something about yourself, and welcome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Last day for this poll! I'll probably give the evening crowd another shot at it then close it tomorrow sometime.


----------



## kweinert

Kevin said:


> Gonna keep this up another day or so . . . . .
> 
> If you ever thought about turning and do not have a lathe you should consider answering the poll and elaborating with a post. A wealthy benefactor just offered to give a million dollar bill to one lucky winner. He didn't specify if it was monopoly money or not but I assume it will be a real fake million dollar bill!!!



It might be one of these notes:







Yes, it's real. No longer in circulation, but it is real. 100 Trillion Dollar bill.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Well all you participants I want to thank you for answering this poll and it's time to let the cat out of the bag. I was approached by a generous member who said he wanted to give his lathe away but wanted to make sure it went to someone who really couldn't afford one, but really wanted one and would put it to good use. He has used the information provided here and has determined who is going to get it.

I will not reveal the winner, nor the donor. He will be announcing who he is, and who the winner is, when he decides to do so. This thread is now open to all members and with the donor's permission, I will play a game within a game. The first member/s who correctly guesses the donor will get a box of wood from me. The first member who also guesses the winner will also get a box. If someone wants to donate a box of wood also then I will donate a box and another volunteer can donate one so I don't so I don't hog all the fun. So, let the guessing begin!

Thank you so much Mr. Mystery Donor - you exemplify the true essence of wood barter. Thanks for allowing me to be a part of this give-away!

Caveat: If this donor mentioned to you that he was going to give his lathe away and you know based on that please do not guess.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

BTW please do not vote in the poll - the results have been tabulated already. Bring the guesses!!!


----------



## ghost1066

Whoever is giving it away, what a great guy you are and whoever is getting it I am sure will put it to good use. I don't know enough of the people here to venture a guess but want to give a huge thank you to the donor that is an amazing gift.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Oh man...I *know I could make room* in my garage...

my guess would be (the donor) Scott. nywoodturner....he's always trying to convert us into turners...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

WOW MARC GUESS WHAT!!??

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


nyet comrade, on either count.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

Oh mannnnnn......im on my phone in the cellar. Scrolling down forever....and awe. Poop.

Thats mean. ;)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

Gotta be Mike1950... he's owned his for how many years and still can't figure out how to turn it on?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kevin

Lol yah Henry you'd think he'd get rid of it but he can't find it under all that wooden gold to give it away.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

But no, it isn't Mike either . . . . . . 

No one has ventured a guess about who they tink may have won let's have some guesses guys I have some boxes of wood to giveaway before the donor and winner are revealed.


----------



## SENC

Shouldn't be that hard guessing a winner, there aren't but a few options!

However, you didn't ask that question. Perhaps you should start reading your posts (we do, you know).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> ...
> However, you didn't ask that question. ...





Man you're right for once  - I said donor TWICE instead of donor and winner . . . . . . off to edit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

My guess for winner of the lathe is Tim M, at least from reading through the post that's who I think should get it, jmo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

I say @LSCG


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> My guess for winner of the lathe is Tim M, at least from reading through the post that's who I think should get it, jmo.



DING DING DING!

We have our first winner. Well, second winner I guess.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

I expect nothing less than an exceptional top quality bag of sawdust!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin

Now the hard part, which may be impossible, is to guess the donor. I think I'll have to give some clues or no one will ever get it . . . . .


----------



## Kevin

First clue will come at 6 PM central time. Well, around 6PM I am somehwat forgetful and since I will be cleaning all the rust off my bandsaw table I could et sidetrakced . . .


----------



## woodtickgreg

is it a jet lathe?


----------



## Kevin

I didn't ask him let me go look at our intital conversation . . . .


----------



## ripjack13

Is he/she a regular here?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

No it isn't a jet I will save the brand as a clue.....


----------



## Tclem

I vote it's you Kevin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

It's keller!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

@Marc - Yes

@Tony - not me but you know me too well already you sly dog

@Greg - not Keller


----------



## Tclem

woodtickgreg said:


> My guess for winner of the lathe is Tim M, at least from reading through the post that's who I think should get it, jmo.


You beat me to it. Guess I should have let the dogs keep barking at the deer in the field ahhhhhhh

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

But now the donor? hmmm, I love a good mystery.


----------



## Tclem

Guess I could get the member list and go through them one at a time. Lol


----------



## Kevin

Okay I'll give a pre-6PM clue. The state he lives in, is one of the tan colored states like Texas, but is not Texas . . . . . .


----------



## woodtickgreg

Guess is Georgia


----------



## Kevin

Wouldn't matter if Georgia is right or not you got to guess the donor . . . .


----------



## Tclem

Do I get another guess. How about shadetree

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Oh but you are wrong grass hopper, it would help to narrow it down a bit. frequent poster here and all.


----------



## Kevin

Tclem said:


> Do I get another guess. How about shadetree



DING DING DING!!!!!

WOW! How did you guess that Tony? You are Keeeeeyyyyyrrrrrrect!!!

The game is over almost as soon as it began! Thanks to all for playing. 

Joe, you may now please step in and take a bow for your awesome generosity sir. 

Now I have to go to the shop for sure and put together some bags of sawdust lol.

Greg and Tony please let me know what size wood you want. I will send you each a LFRB either the standard 12 x 12 x 5.5 or the game box size your choice. Thanks for playing this was fun as always.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Too funny, what fun!


----------



## Tclem

Well Arizona was the same color and my first deal on here was with joe and he's a regular and always seems nice enough to do that sort of thing. I'm not picky. Anything is fine. Fixing to make some game calls and bowls or a benefit church/school auction. Will use it all for the benefit. 

Thanks
Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin, I have tons of wood. Offer my loot to the winner of the lathe to get him started out right. Thanks for just letting me play along.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13

Oh man....I missed again. Well....I'm having fun in my shop with diw from Joe!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Okay greg that's a great idea. Thanks for your generosity. 

Tim we need to hear from you - you have a bunch of goodies on the way!


----------



## Kevin

Tony & Tim send your mailing addresses to me via conversation . . . .


----------



## Sprung

This is just awesome!

Joe - thanks for your generosity! Tim - congrats on your new lathe! (Assuming it's the same one Joe recently posted with the dual tubes, I just got the same lathe up and going in my shop, so if you have any questions, I can try to help, provide a link to the manual, etc.) Kevin - thanks for your generosity in sharing your wood with the correct guessers! And Congrats to Greg and Tony for guessing correctly!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shadetree_1

Well it's nothing fancy just a little Craftsman 12" mini lathe but it will get Tim M started towards the addiction of turning, a man gave me a leg up when I needed it with this very same lathe and it's time it went on to do the same for someone else!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Kevin

Thanks again Joe and thanks for letting me hang on to your coattails to get in on the action too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shadetree_1

Kevin said:


> Thanks again Joe and thanks for letting me hang on to your coattails to get in on the action too.


That's whatWB is about my friend. We hang on coattails and jack each others threads and we have a ball! This is HANDS DOWN the best site there is! The camaraderie here is better than anywhere else on the web, period! Thanks for having me Kevin and thanks for making WB!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## NYWoodturner

Joe - very nice gesture my friend. Its always niece to see someone do something nice for someone else without asking something in return. Kinda restores ones faith in humanity.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13

This is the kind of generosity that makes this place the best forum out there. Hands down. Not to mention the friendly helpful atmosphere that ALL of our members here have bestowed upon it. 
Congratulations Tim! 
And great sleuthing Tony!

Joe, you are most generous to do this, may the Wood Gods smile upon you eternally....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tim M

Wow, thats awesome. Thanks a bunch Joe! Kinda funny, I voted in the poll without reading the posts ... just thought it was a "why are you slacking and not turning yet" kind of thing. So awesome!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC

Awesome, Joe! Congrats, Tim!


----------



## Tclem

My awesome red prize. Thanks Kevin and joe for making it happen.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------

